# Sex on LSD! :)



## Acid4Blood

Had sex on acid for the first time ever on saturday! What can i say! ..... Without doubt, one of the most pleasurable, loving, empathetic, powerful, spiritual experiences of my entire life. Pure ecstacy!  Every movement was a mini orgasm, every thrust was an injection of love. We grinned from ear to ear the whole time. Very tantric! Slow, gentle movements. (We'd remain still, letting energy build up, then releasing it in a single movement). This made the slightest movement unbelievably powerful & orgasmic! This went on 4 a good while but we never came! Even after we had finished it still felt like i was inside her & she felt the same. At that stage we used telepathy to pleasure each other!! It was crazy!! 
Saying "i love you" never felt so good! 
What an experience! What a trip overall!!
I was on 3 Alex Grey Hoffmans. My girlfriend was on 1.


----------



## junglejuice

That sounds fucking awesome, mate.

Gotta have someone you really, truly care about for it though


----------



## fastandbulbous

Even then, my only ever attempt disintergrated in the both of us creased up with laughter at the absurdity of what we must look like. I can only imagine that seeing someones 'orgasm face' while tripping would be comical to the point of rolling around on the floor, pleading for mercy because you can't breath for laughing.

I've always found the best drug state for sex is eating cannabis followed by a heathy dose of speed. The emotional & tactile aspects are enhanced by the cannabis and te speed allows for a healthy dose of perversion to be included


----------



## Ismene

*every thrust was an injection of love*

every thrust of the bacon torpedo?


----------



## fastandbulbous

Why is it that such a beautiful experience is saddled with such ugly euphemisms for the equipment to carry it out?


----------



## Church

Oh you mean, like giving the love taco a hot beef injection? 

LSD and sex is extremely primeval for me. Everything feels very fleshy and gooey and sticky and slippery, and at the same time it is the most connected, powerful type of union with another that I've ever had with sex. Awesome, beautiful, and fluids, are the three words that come to mind...


----------



## Phat_bass49

never bonked on acid, but on mdma tis very very very good (if you can get, and then stay hard lollllllz) :>

Tried on shrooms once, but it was just too WEIRD. lol.

Smoking a spliff together after sex is pretty awesome too


----------



## duck_racer

DMT4Blood said:
			
		

> every thrust was an injection of love.



hehe that sounded like it was straight out of a romance novel :D

Sounds like you had fun DMT. I think my favourite intoxicated state for sex is coming back in from a club. Still buzzing off of the mdma but coming back down slowly. Hot, sweaty and grimey.

Love it


----------



## Evad

acid sex is great haha, just dont stare at the other persons face sometimes or it can get a bit scary. kissing feels like tongue was touching my brain , coming out of side of cheek etc and orgasms are intense as.


----------



## B9

DMT4Blood said:
			
		

> Had sex on acid for the first time ever on saturday! What can i say! ..... Without doubt, one of the most pleasurable, loving, empathetic, powerful, spiritual experiences of my entire life. Pure ecstacy!  Every movement was a mini orgasm, every thrust was an injection of love. We grinned from ear to ear the whole time. Very tantric! Slow, gentle movements. (We'd remain still, letting energy build up, then releasing it in a single movement). This made the slightest movement unbelievably powerful & orgasmic! This went on 4 a good while but we never came! Even after we had finished it still felt like i was inside her & she felt the same. At that stage we used telepathy to pleasure each other!! It was crazy!!
> Saying "i love you" never felt so good!
> What an experience! What a trip overall!!
> I was on 3 Alex Grey Hoffmans. My girlfriend was on 1.





Aha somebody else gets the idea !!!!!!!

  Absolutely breathtakingly excellent is sex on acid  :D   %) 

 Delighted yous *got* the vibe , it puts everything else in the shade !!!!!!!!



Did you get *mixed up* with each other ? I am assuming if you did you'll know what I mean !!
 I love that mixed up feeling kind of indescribable unity !


----------



## Brownz

Coke + Speed  + Sex = The best sex I have had.

Must try this though.


----------



## B9

Acid is best , mind you i.v. methamp + morphine is pretty fucking good at the correct mixture (*no don't try this at home !*")
  LSD is the best no doubts at all !


----------



## Acid4Blood

Church said:
			
		

> Everything feels very fleshy and gooey and sticky and slippery, and at the same time it is the most connected, powerful type of union with another that I've ever had with sex. Awesome, beautiful, and fluids, are the three words that come to mind...



Exactly!!  Couldn't have put it better myself! So gooey & sticky!   I'm gettin shivers just thinkin about it! 
You also hit the nail on the head with "connected"! Its the one word that kept repeating in my head during and after the experience. My visual thought at the time was that my dick was the connector and that we were passing our love, pleasure & energy (represented by lots of red & yellow energy beams) to eachother through this connector....... rather than seeing my dick as my sexual organ and her pussy as hers! 
Every movement meant so much & was so full of love & felt soooooooo good! We had sex again the next morning but we just stopped after a few mins cos we both agreed it was nowhere near as amazing as the nite before (plus we were kinda mentally exhausted!!).

Zoph - If by mixed up u mean not knowing where I stopped & she began, then no! But what we found REALLY amazing was that for hours after we stopped having sex, it felt like i was still inside her, and she felt the same. Both of us were hyper-sensitivre (after not cuming) & everytime i thought of pushing deep inside her, she felt it! Everytime!! It was telepathic sex!!!Fuckin crazy!! 

The whole trip wasn't without its scary points tho! Throughout the day I cried 3 times!! I watched my girlfirend turn into an old Indian woman who perfomed bollywood at one point during the day!
Later that nite while lying in bed i watched her weight drop at a stone a second!! Her skin literally sank into her skeleton! This feeked me out BIG TIME! I was shaking for a while & kept telling her not to loose any weight!
Also at one point, lying in bed, staring at my girlfriend, i saw a whole yard full of people in jamaica.... in her face!!! 

Crazy trip! Those Alex Grey Hoffmans are quality!


----------



## Evad

when you just connect as one big sexual mass it's amazing brilliant brings you very close to the person.


----------



## Ismene

If you ever manage sex on smoked DMT you're going to impress the hell out of us


----------



## B9

> It was telepathic sex!


%)





> Zoph - If by mixed up u mean not knowing where I stopped & she began, then no!




  Keep trying then  


*
Evad*


> when you just connect as one big sexual mass it's amazing brilliant brings you very close to the person.



   Yeah , yes and indeed so !%)


----------



## fastandbulbous

Ismene said:
			
		

> If you ever manage sex on smoked DMT you're going to impress the hell out of us



If you happen to reach climax on smoked DMT, are we all invited to your wake (that would be too much pleasure/joy/contentment for any person to survive!)


----------



## B9

Ismene said:
			
		

> If you ever manage sex on smoked DMT you're going to impress the hell out of us




 yEAH ON THE COMING OUT OF BREAKTHROUGH AND IT'S NICE LIKE BUT NOT AS GOOD AS ACID , i GUESS YOU MEANT AT THE PEAK THOUGH , IN WHICH CAE it's IMPOSSIBLE AS YOU ARE NO LONGER CONNECTED TO YOYR BODY AS SUCH , SO I AM INFORMED !


----------



## saar_420

> Without doubt, one of the most pleasurable, loving, empathetic, powerful, spiritual experiences of my entire life. Pure ecstacy!  Every movement was a mini orgasm, every thrust was an injection of love. We grinned from ear to ear the whole time. Very tantric! Slow, gentle movements



It really says something about your relationship with this woman(?), if you need to take doses of strong hallucinogens to achieve this passionate sex.

Although I don't deny it sounded like a lot of fun. What did it really mean to you? Was it really such an experience? When you get old and treasure your golden memories, do you really want this one in there?

Sex - these unfortunate days - is usually a horrid dirty thing, practiced by teenagers in an attempt to build up there self-asteem as they percieve themselves ugly.

But what it's meant to be is a passionate expression of spiritual love, between 2 people who have fallen inlove. Within your true love will lie the most meaningful sex which cannot be recreated with high doses of drugs.

So, although I won't deny there is advantages to be had with sex on LSD - if she becomes pregnant you could eat the child to get high again. However, it is essentially a shameful, cheaper way of recreating something special.


----------



## fastandbulbous

^ You're not catholic are you? Something about that has the hallmark of deep set catholic guilt & repression about sex (sounded like it was almost going to  present the 'good sex is only that used for procreation' view).

The only reason I'm acutely aware of such things is despite having nothing to do with the catholic church, my family is catholic and I've got some weird, guilt like responses to having sex that have obviously been instilled at a very early age.

You don't need drugs to have passionate, loving sex with your partner, but if it enhances the contact/bond between you, what's wrong with that (as long as you don't need it, but it's an optional extra); after all, things like perfume are intended to perform the same function, but no-one would say that if you're wearing perfume then any sex arising is tainted in some way


----------



## happyus

saar_420- I've had passionate awe inspiring sex with my partner sober, but on acid our whole worlds collided into one glorious being. we stared at each other for so long that our faces became one and by penetration our energy was shared and our chakras opened and produced waves of cosmic delight.(i know it sounds insane and slightly hippyish, but it's the only way to describe it), i went from knowing that i loved my partner to truly knowing that i did and could see deep into him and realised that he was in love with me too.and yes i do hold that acid experience as a golden memory because it gave me a deeper connection with my partner and a better understanding of how we love each other and how sex is not just a way to pleasure but a way for our souls to combine and settle with one another.


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

saar_420 said:
			
		

> So, although I won't deny there is advantages to be had with sex on LSD - if she becomes pregnant you could eat the child to get high again. .



Put your foot down on the throttle and tip back this way Raas.



> However, it is essentially a shameful, cheaper way of recreating something special



Not this way.



> Sex - these unfortunate days - is usually a horrid dirty thing, practiced by teenagers in an attempt to build up there self-asteem as they percieve themselves ugly



And sorry to be harsh but those are your perceptions of yourself, which you are projecting onto the world (as a means of liberating yourself from your own responsibilities and fuck-ups).

God is a shit btw.


----------



## B9

> It really says something about your relationship with this woman(?), if you need to take doses of strong hallucinogens to achieve this passionate sex.



   I think you misinterpret/misunderstand ! The point being that in order to achieve this kind of blissfullness one needs to trust (implicitly  (oneself + ones partner ) That at least has been my experience , sex on acid with a person who you don't love is good. but with love nothing can prepare you for the depth of feeling that LSD allows you to release from/ to each other in a physical/emotional/spiritual/sexual ecstacy which at times can lead to a kind of melding together , I think something like perfection would be an adequate attempt to convey my meaning (to you anyway) ~ others clearly_ know _this anyway !
   I find it a shame that you can criticise things you obviously haven't experienced!
  Love is like two matched diamonds !LSD shines upon them releasing colours which intermingle creating undreamt of hues of bliss !
   This of course is only our subjective experience , we may be so deluded that putting pleasure and happiness high on our list of priorities makes us perhaps borderline insane ?
    You with your negative take on things clearly do not comprehend (to my mind anyway) you may of course be "right" (for you) but it feels right for us , so why does that bother you ?
    Surely your concerns about *the right thing to be/do* ought to be directed inwardly ? Because if not then you stray into the territory of ignorant bigotry!
  I dunno if you've had sex/love within LSD experience ,maybe , maybe not, but clearly not with someone capable of giving everything and more, either that or you could not !

   The following quote  is a good summation of the way i/we see it , feel it I think!



* By happyus*


> I've had passionate awe inspiring sex with my partner sober, but on acid our whole worlds collided into one glorious being. we stared at each other for so long that our faces became one and by penetration our energy was shared and our chakras opened and produced waves of cosmic delight.(i know it sounds insane and slightly hippyish, but it's the only way to describe it), i went from knowing that i loved my partner to truly knowing that i did and could see deep into him and realised that he was in love with me too.and yes i do hold that acid experience as a golden memory because it gave me a deeper connection with my partner and a better understanding of how we love each other and how sex is not just a way to pleasure but a way for our souls to combine and settle with one another.


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

DMT4Blood said:
			
		

> Throughout the day I cried 3 times!! I watched my girlfirend turn into an old Indian woman who perfomed bollywood at one point during the day!
> Also at one point, lying in bed, staring at my girlfriend, i saw a whole yard full of people in jamaica.... in her face!!!



Hahaha. This made me piss myself. But only because it mirrors an experience I had. (And also because you have inadvertently/subconsciously used the word 'Yard' as in 'Yardies' when talking about Jamaica. *Set* and setting anyone?)

Anyway, after a particularly crazy indoor trip a few years ago during which my g/f and I could do nothing but have sex in order to stay sane, we eventually came down enough to mumble a few words to each other. And she told me about fucking me around the world and uttered the immortal line 



> and when we were in India I had sex like an Indian



Yeah. Perhaps you had to be there. But it was funny as fuck and you just reminded me of it. Thank you.


----------



## Acid4Blood

StoneHappyMonday said:
			
		

> (And also because you have inadvertently/subconsciously used the word 'Yard' as in 'Yardies' when talking about Jamaica. Set and setting anyone?)



Wow! Didnt even realise i had done that! It was the first word that came to mind when trying to describe the scene to my girlfiend!..... 2 black men standing in the entrance to a small building, talking to eachother, one of them smoking a spliff, standing next to a blue mopehead! As i looked left i saw lots of other jamaicans going about their days work in the yard! Could feel & hear the whole busy atmosphere ! 
What sparked off the whole hallucination was a piece of my girlfriend's hair  hanging in front of her face which to me resembled a palm tree and when i looked to the right of the palm tree, all of a sudden i was in jamaica!



			
				StoneHappyMonday said:
			
		

> Yeah. Perhaps you had to be there. But it was funny as fuck and you just reminded me of it. Thank you.



No bother!  It was quite freaky how real & 'clear-as-day' it was when she turned into the old indian woman!
The whole thing came from her chanting some random line from a song & holding a scarf over her mouth. I was convinced (& still am) that she was Indian in a past life! I told her this while tripping and she said i wasn't the first person to tell her that! She's very interested in indian culture and she even has a belly dancing costume! 
It was only last nite that i realised she doesn't actually look indian at all!
I strongly believe that the old indian woman i saw was her preincarnation.

saar_20 - happyus, Zoph & SHM said it better than i ever could! It feels right for us, so why does that bother you ?


			
				Zoph said:
			
		

> Surely your concerns about *the right thing to be/do* ought to be directed inwardly ? Because if not then you stray into the territory of ignorant bigotry!


----------



## Acid4Blood

zophen said:
			
		

> Love is like two matched diamonds !LSD shines upon them releasing colours which intermingle creating undreamt of hues of bliss !



Love it!


----------



## glitterbizkit

I tried acid once with my boyfriend... and I can definitely say that I have never in my life before enjoyed giving oral sex so much!  The sex was beautiful, I shed a few tears (of happiness) too as well


----------



## saar_420

> Surely your concerns about *the right thing to be/do* ought to be directed inwardly ?





> saar_20 - happyus, Zoph & SHM said it better than i ever could! It feels right for us, so why does that bother you ?





> Something about that has the hallmark of deep set catholic guilt & repression about sex



It doesn't bother me at all. It just seems that your desires could be placed more discerningly. We all want what's best for ourselves, that includes myself.

See, my friend "Kayster" has had sex with over 100 different men (well ok, it's probably less, but I wouldn't be that surprised knowing her) and has tried many, many drugs. But is she happy? No! She's the one of the most miserable people you'll ever meet. A lot of people heavily involved in promiscuity and drugs are often miserable.

So, although sex and drugs are fun in their special own way. They don't really amount to much.



> Coke + Speed + Sex = The best sex I have had.
> 
> Must try this though



...And so it's this sort of attitude on the thread, and the whole board largely which seems so unfulfilling to me. Behavioural abuse of something special; typical of today.

A "let's take what we can from life" attitude, even if it means hindering your own heart and mind. An absence of sentimentality and love towards life and others in regard of your own self-gratification.  Using sources of spiritual vacuousness to conjure your delights.

Excuse me for these deep posts by the way. Duck_racer's avatar is starting to over-stimulate my mind.



> i went from knowing that i loved my partner to truly knowing that i did and could see deep into him and realised that he was in love with me too.and yes i do hold that acid experience as a golden memory because it gave me a deeper connection with my partner and a better understanding of how we love each



I still maintain that you don't need to risk your mental health to get the most from your partner. However you did make one excellent point:



> sex is not just a way to pleasure but a way for our souls to combine and settle with one another.



Excellent! Well done! You're getting it. You truely understand what sex is meant to be about - few people do. I'm happy you've found someone to experience this with.



> And sorry to be harsh but those are your perceptions of yourself, which you are projecting onto the world (as a means of liberating yourself from your own responsibilities and fuck-ups).


 
What you are doing now is forming assumptions, drawn from your own ignorance. I am speaking from a point of self-actualisation; not some conveniently formed, self-comfort inspired delusion - produced from inner denial. When you realise this you may start to understand what I'm saying a little better.


----------



## B9

> Excellent! Well done! You're getting it. You truely understand what sex is meant to be about - few people do. I'm happy you've found someone to experience this with




Some people use different ways to express the same thing !


----------



## fastandbulbous

> A lot of people heavily involved in promiscuity and drugs are often miserable.
> 
> So, although sex and drugs are fun in their special own way. They don't really amount to much.



That's one hell of a leap in reasoning to go from promiscuity & drugs = bad, to any sex & drugs = inconsequential. It rather seems a case of bending the logical inferences (and plain snapping them in some cases) to match your point of view rather than looking at any evidence and then coming to a decision. After all, a lot of cultures link sex with spirituality and drugs with spirituality, so how come sex + drugs suddenly becomes a double negative type of thing (according to you)?


----------



## B9

^Must admit like F & B there's plenty to go at if one starts to utilise the stuff he chose to leave out !

  Why is it that a small but significant %age of peole feel the need to try to impose their will on other people in such a negative way?
  Generally tHe post although about LSD & sex or so named read more like fucking love poetry type of sentiments to me than evil sinners who are hurling their lives down a well from whence one cannot escape!


  Love + LSD + Sex is absolutely exquisite ~ problem with that then ?






*zophen *


----------



## intothevoid

awesome!
my best memory:
it was my girlfriends 17th bday, i took her on a day trip to a hidden cave half way up a hill, dropped our tabs then dragged her and a ghetto blaster up to the spot, We started making out and getting into the bizness when i was like "holy shit!, man im tripping hard! are you feeling it too! and yeah it was the best combo of sex, drugs, music and setting...it got very primal.

needless to say getting back down the hill was alot harder. %)


----------



## B9

*LSD on Sex !!!*

Ouch I'm struggling already language needs upgrading in my head !





Different approach, probably not doable but theres some bright girls and boys round here !

  Try and explain it from the perspective of your subjective experiences of LSD !!

 From the point of LSD dig  ?????? %) 







  Predicts 
views 24
Replies 3





zophen


----------



## Miss Peks

Sorry, but we really don't need two threads about Sex on LSD that are active at the same time.  I'm happy to merge and let the thread go in a slightly different direction though.


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

saar_420 said:
			
		

> I am speaking from a point of self-actualisation; not some conveniently formed, self-comfort inspired delusion - produced from inner denial. .



Oh are you now. Then perhaps you'd like to fully develop your self-actualization principles (have a word with your Counsellor) and start judging others without prejudice.

As a Christian, believing in only one God, your God, that should keep you tied in knots for a while.



> A lot of people heavily involved in promiscuity and drugs are often miserable.



And were miserable, if not abused, before they came to these things. 

Treat the causes, not the symptoms.

And God is still a shit.


----------



## happyus

saar_420 said:
			
		

> I still maintain that you don't need to risk your mental health to get the most from your partner. However you did make one excellent point
> 
> Excellent! Well done! You're getting it. You truely understand what sex is meant to be about - few people do. I'm happy you've found someone to experience this with.



firstly by taking LSD i am not risking my mental health, in fact acid has helped me deal with problems in my life that had made me depressed. and guess what some of these problems were sexually based. I know that i do not need drugs to get the most from my partner, and we do not only perform sexual acts when fucked on something, because then i would say that we have a problem. Our drug intake is low now and because of that the times we do have acid together are special and connective in a way that you will never be able to understand, and the fact that you're so blinded by the way you see sex and drugs makes me pity you.
secondly- yes i do truly understand what sex is meant to be about....it's about reproduction, end off. However as the learned beings that we are we have realised that sex can be pleasurable, and that by giving one person sexual pleasure often we have a greater risk of that person not wishing to reproduce with some one else.
then we as humans realise that by someone giving us pleasure often and by us favouring them over others there is something more to the pleasure...something deeper and more amazing than any other emotion that we can feel...love. and by loving someone that you take acid with your whole world is opened up, you're completely honest and open with the other person and you bond with them in a way that you could never think possible.
Has anyone else here read the Ender saga by orson scott card?
in it he describes something called an auia(sp) that is like a peice of string that connects humans to each other, some pieces are weak because you've only met someone a couple of times, but the auia between someone that you love and yourself is so strong that there's nothing that can break the bond...that's the feeling that i know have with my partner. that there's an umbillical cord connecting us and that without him i could not survive. that's the deeper understanding that i've gained from drugs and love and sex.


----------



## B9

pekkie said:
			
		

> Sorry, but we really don't need two threads about Sex on LSD that are active at the same time.  I'm happy to merge and let the thread go in a slightly different direction though.





No, needd to apologise   I didn't really think anyone would be able to even do it but it seemed a good challenge to my wired brain at the time! Then I thought about it  and went away for a cup of coffee instead , wise move i think!






zophen


----------



## ΓBeautifulLactone

Me and my boyfriend once tried having sex on the peak of an acid trip (it was my first time, doing acid not having sex!) and we found it so hard!! I couldn't figure out whether i was horny or not and our bodies just felt like rubber! Very strange experience! And when we later tried it didn't work either because we kept getting distracted by deep and meaningful issues we wanted to talk about.

On another acid trip we had sex towards the end of the trip which proved much more successful and was amazing! I felt things i hadn't felt before! Although i have to say, just the other week we actually managed to have sex on pills and personally for me, it beat sex on LSD hands down!


----------



## B9

^Shock horror!!!!!

 Keep trying it can't hurt !


----------



## happyus

i think personally if i'm just wanting physical gratification then i agree sex on mdma...if it can happen is better. but, for me anyway, sex on lsd is something all together different. i dont think that i can compare it to anything else because it's uncomparable, it's such a beautiful and unique experience, that can be so pure and amazing that it makes me cry sometimes just remembering it, so  to anyone that says it's no good!(saar_420)


----------



## Church

^ Let me know if you want to re-experience that sort of thing.


----------



## Acid4Blood

happyus said:
			
		

> it's such a beautiful and unique experience, that can be so pure and amazing that it makes me cry sometimes just remembering it



Know what u mean man! Its hard not to get emotional over something so emotional


----------



## happyus

i think that's why i get so defensive about it,and passionate when i talk about lsd, because i have such a strong emotional memory connected with the drug now. I really can't understand someone just brushing aside the emotions that i felt and saying it's drugs with sex so it can't have been real/good.those four hours were the most real that i've ever felt tangled in my partners body, not caring which bit was whos or does it feel okay?, because we knew instinctively and could just love one another without the pressures of life and our society creeping in.


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

*Alice through the looking glass*

With apologies to Lewis Carrol






And thanks to Albert Hoffman.

Art innit?


----------



## happyus

wow, that's a really good piece of work,is it yours?
i love her legs!


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

Thank you. Yes. 

I love her legs too.


----------



## B9

Nice , put it in the Tate modern


----------



## saar_420

fastandbulbous said:
			
		

> That's one hell of a leap in reasoning to go from promiscuity & drugs = bad, to any sex & drugs = inconsequential. It rather seems a case of bending the logical inferences (and plain snapping them in some cases) to match your point of view



Huh? I'm saying fornication & drugs don't do you any good. Bad? Inconsequential? The best word to describe them is perhaps "Unneccessary".



			
				happyus said:
			
		

> firstly by taking LSD i am not risking my mental health,



No I'm sorry but you most definitely are. Every tab you take you are endangering your sanity. Have you not heard of HPPD!?

Surely if you love your partner that much, having trippy sex isn't worth risking a lifetime of mental illness?



> sex on lsd is something all together different. i dont think that i can compare it to anything else because it's uncomparable, it's such a beautiful and unique experience, that can be so pure and amazing that it makes me cry sometimes just remembering it,



You won't rememeber it so fondly if you start to develop mental health problems. When you start to lose your mind (and i've been there) you appreciate just how damn precious a sane mind is.



			
				StoneHappyMonday said:
			
		

> And were miserable, if not abused, before they came to these things.



Yes precisely, that's my point. Drugs are no solution and taking many of them will not change you or turn you into a "complete" person. They will cause more harm than good.



> As a Christian, believing in only one God, your God, that should keep you tied in knots for a while



Oh right, and what's your belief again. That there is no creator...yet there is still, conveniently for you, a nicely prepared life after death which will turn out fine?



> And God is still a shit.



What a horrible thing to say...  Sorry I forgot. People who's views are unquestionably superior are allowed to mock others for their views.


----------



## felix

Sounds like somebody needs to get his hole.


----------



## Catfish

For the past week I've done LSD 3 times. 2 hits each time. Each time I sat in my room looking at porno. What a life I have. I hate my life.


----------



## B9

^You ought to share the experience with others! What you are doing sounds kind of unhealthy to me!
     Go to a concert or down the park , get outside interact do new things, you can always watch porn later if it's so important !


----------



## B9

> Surely if you love your partner that much, having trippy sex isn't worth risking a lifetime of mental illness?




HPPD lasts a lifetime does it ????


----------



## Catfish

Lawl.


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

saar_420 said:
			
		

> Oh right, and what's your belief again. That there is no creator...yet there is still, conveniently for you, a nicely prepared life after death which will turn out fine?



Off topic, but no, that's not my belief at all. Well, the no creator bit is right. Life after death? Not one of mine. You seperate out life and death. I talk of consciousness (which encapsulates both).

'God is a shit' winds you up? Well guess what Raas. Coming here telling people sex and drugs are bad for them winds them up too. You think you have chosen not to lose your mind by giving up the drugs. But at the same time you gave up your mind (you lost your mind) to religion instead.

12 steps to heaven? Yer having a laugh.


----------



## Acid4Blood

^^^ well said.


----------



## happyus

saar_420, ACTUALLY, i do know what it is to have a messed up mind and i know what it's like to be 17 and dependant on anti depressants...but guess what! that was before i ever took a single illegal drug....and now after using lsd sensibly and facing problems in my life i do not need any antidepressants or therapy. and YES i do think that having trippy sex is worth it, the same as tripping and not having sex is worth it, and the same as having sex sober is worth it and picking my nose whilst tripping/sober is worth it, because i enjoy those things,and i accept that i may harm myself in some way but also have enough self belief that i would stop before i do. and my mind is in a better state for doing the things that i've done than if i'd just carried along in my bubble, i truly believe that if i had not taken lsd i would not be here today.


----------



## saar_420

> and now after using lsd sensibly and facing problems in my life i do not need any antidepressants or therapy.



Maybe. We all have to face problems at some point in our lives: there are safer ways to solve them than taking LSD.



> HPPD lasts a lifetime does it ????



Yeah, it can.



> Off topic, but no, that's not my belief at all. Well, the no creator bit is right. Life after death? Not one of mine. You seperate out life and death. I talk of consciousness (which encapsulates both).
> 
> 'God is a shit' winds you up? Well guess what Raas. Coming here telling people sex and drugs are bad for them winds them up too. You think you have chosen not to lose your mind by giving up the drugs. But at the same time you gave up your mind (you lost your mind) to religion instead.



I wish someone told me sex and drugs were bad when i was younger. Actually no I'd have probably ignored them... but the other side of the coin should be considered. I'm not here to wind people up. Just to say there is better ways to live your life, and this is coming from someone who's delved very far into the drug scene, picked up many enemies and have learnt to reform the hard way.

I haven't lost my mind to religion. Again your forming opinions based on what you don't know about me.


----------



## fastandbulbous

> You won't rememeber it so fondly if you start to develop mental health problems. When you start to lose your mind (and i've been there) you appreciate just how damn precious a sane mind is.





So you're one of these 'born again' types who've done everything with drugs in their previous ignorannce and now threy've found god they get an overwhelming urge to preach. Has it occurred to you that now you've given up drugs for god thast you're still indulging in the sort of mindset and practices that scream 'I'm not responsible for my life'? There's always god to take care of your mistakes, just as in the past you could blame it on drugs. Well it seems you've exchanged on set of denials for another. If you do say 'I'm responsible for everything in my life' and not hide behind religion or drugs it allows you to live life without that sense of fear of 'I'm doing it wrong/badly/sinfully'. Sometimes it's brutally painful, but that's the price you have to pay for that sort of freedom




> Oh right, and what's your belief again. That there is no creator...yet there is still, conveniently for you, a nicely prepared life after death which will turn out fine?



No, I believe when you die, you are totally disappated. No afterlife, no heaven, just oblivion. I feel that's at the heart of your being born again - a fear of death/what happens when you die. Well drugs have helped me come to an understanding of what I think is the final fate for me and I'm happy with it. Not being afraid of being dead is so liberating once you come to terms with it. All this shit about god & the life after death is just a fear about death in the first place; you'll deny yourself experience because you want a better afterlife... well if I'm right you'll have spent a whole life of denial for nothing. Life is a culmination of the evolution of matter/ the universe and the biggest 'sin' is in not making as much of it as you can. If religion keeps your fears at bay, then fine and well, but stop trying to instill others with your pathalogical fear of death and give them loads of shit about adopting your coping mechanism




> Sorry I forgot. People who's views are unquestionably superior are allowed to mock others for their views.



Either that or they become all sanctimoneous and start telling others where _their_ lives have gone wrong...  does that sound like *anybody *you know?


----------



## Church

^ L-O-fucking-L!! 

Fastandbulbous, you're reminding me why you've always been my favorite poster in all of Bluelight! I agree with so much that you just said. Especially:



> Life is a culmination of the evolution of matter/ the universe and the biggest 'sin' is in not making as much of it as you can.



Very eloquent, and very true. And being the the lover of linguistics that I am, I want to point out that the sound (or word) "sin" means "being without."

Think about that, stoners!


----------



## B9

> Yeah, it can





Hmm yes well of all the people I have ever encountered that had HPPD symptoms, not one had them last more than a few years!
    Still perhaps mountain climbing ought to be prohibited lest the climber fall and scratch his knee? *Or worse*


----------



## saar_420

> Life is a culmination of the evolution of matter/ the universe and the biggest 'sin' is in not making as much of it as you can.



heh heh. You know what? I was saying the same sort of things to Christians on this very board a year or 2 ago.



> I feel that's at the heart of your being born again - a fear of death/what happens when you die.



No. Like SHM, you have absolutly no understanding of what I've experienced and so are making presumptions to suit your own ungodly hypothesis.

I think most people on this forum are too fixated on their partying lifestyle to consider these things. Which is fine.

But I shall say this since I've started:

Earth seems a strange, insane, random place. It can be very real, or very distant. You don't quite know why you're here and what to make of it. Science presents us with more questions than it does answers. I can't tell you why there's tsunami's, painful illness etc It can be very ugly. Yet it can also undeniably be exquisitely beautiful. Some people mean nothing; others everything. It all seems a random mess and that you'll never find the answer to it all... so you may as well fill it with as much drugs and fun as possible.

However, I do know this. There comes a time in your life, when events make you really consider what's relevent to you. Times you feel you've "learnt" something and there's a little more going on to life. A time where events in your life seem to add up. A time when your eternal desires are not possible in your mortal fleshly state and you really have to consider the possibilty of life after death. You might understand what I'm saying one day...

After applying this to Christ, and then being lucky enough to experience countless, tangible and unmistakable religious experiences I can safely devote myself to it. 

When one man, Jesus, manages to make 2/3 of the world religious 2,000 years later. It's only logical to consider the thought of something more going on; that he had supernatural help. I can testify this happens and add myself to the millions of Christians since his birth.


----------



## inonzi_prowler

DMT4Blood said:
			
		

> Had sex on acid for the first time ever on saturday! What can i say! ..... Without doubt, one of the most pleasurable, loving, empathetic, powerful, spiritual experiences of my entire life. Pure ecstacy!  Every movement was a mini orgasm, every thrust was an injection of love. We grinned from ear to ear the whole time. Very tantric! Slow, gentle movements. (We'd remain still, letting energy build up, then releasing it in a single movement). This made the slightest movement unbelievably powerful & orgasmic! This went on 4 a good while but we never came! Even after we had finished it still felt like i was inside her & she felt the same. At that stage we used telepathy to pleasure each other!! It was crazy!!
> Saying "i love you" never felt so good!
> What an experience! What a trip overall!!
> I was on 3 Alex Grey Hoffmans. My girlfriend was on 1.



sounds quite unlike my sex on LSD/2C-B experiences.

we fucked dirty, filthy for hours, no 'love injection' that's for sure. but then, you're probably a hippy.


----------



## Jackal

> When one man, Jesus, manages to make 2/3 of the world religious 2,000 years later. It's only logical to consider the thought of something more going on; that he had supernatural help.



Oh come on man!

We have had sun worshippers, water worshippers, a pacifist pagan religion which worshipped nature and all her cycles. 

In the Far East there were/are the Buddist, Taoist disciplines which promote oneness with the universe, the cycles of death and re-incarnation.

The Native Americans who lived in harmony with the land and, again, the seasonal cycles.

2000 years after the apparant "death" of your christ all that has transpired are countless wars, crusades and inquisitons.

All that has taken place is the subjugation and oppression of two of the "harmonious" beliefs outlined above. The chief days of celebration from the Pagan era are nowdays rebranded in favour of "christian" values and idols.

The very conflicts we have today are echoes of the ones that began 2000 years ago. Almost like a "footprint" of discord magnifying out over millenia into something that will tear us apart for millenia to come.

There may well have been a man called "Jesus Christ". He may have been a great leader of men, an inspiration to many. He may even have been a divine entity - Who knows???

But if there was a "Jesus" it is not his word that christianity has carried for 2000 years. It is the word of men. And all men are flawed motherfuckers.

Including you and me.

So, my way will never be your way in life, and vice versa. 

But you, based on your percived religious experiences, have no right to "pass judgement" as it seems you have on others.

Not camp, drug users, abusers. Not anyone.


----------



## fastandbulbous

> When one man, Jesus, manages to make 2/3 of the world religious 2,000 years later. It's only logical to consider the thought of something more going on; that he had supernatural help. I can testify this happens and add myself to the millions of Christians since his birth.




Fuck, for a religion that;s supposed to be based on humility and sacrifice for others there aren't half some smug, self satisfied, verging on arrogant followers who look at the 'rest of us' with a very condecending attitude and a patronizing style of communicating...

Not a very Christian attitude eh?


Ans thatt's one of the main reasons for having little to do with it; anything that attracts so many hypocrits needs to be looked at & approached vary cautiously (pref. with a cattle prod or a big, long sharpened bamboo stick! )


----------



## saar_420

fastandbulbous said:
			
		

> Fuck, for a religion that;s supposed to be based on humility and sacrifice for others there aren't half some smug, self satisfied, verging on arrogant followers who look at the 'rest of us' with a very condecending attitude and a patronizing style of communicating...
> 
> Not a very Christian attitude eh?



I never patronised anyone. I've only stated my thoughts, mentioned I can relate to the unbeliever and having tangible experiences.

Where do you get these things from?



> But you, based on your percived religious experiences, have no right to "pass judgement" as it seems you have on others.



When have I ever passed judgement?



> Oh come on man!
> 
> We have had sun worshippers, water worshippers, a pacifist pagan religion which worshipped nature and all her cycles.
> 
> In the Far East there were/are the Buddist, Taoist disciplines which promote oneness with the universe, the cycles of death and re-incarnation.
> 
> The Native Americans who lived in harmony with the land and, again, the seasonal cycles.



Yes. This is because, as you correctly pointed out, man is fallible.

Out of most of the big religions (Islam, Judaism, hindu, Jehova's) Jesus is involved. Obviously He is very central to Christiannity.

But point taken. With so many false beliefs throughout time, it does seem typical of man to make idols and beliefs which vary greatly and it does make the whole thing hard to believe. This is why my personal faith is based not just on the theory, but, like many other Christians, very real religious experiences.

If I selected a religion on theory, it would take a life time to look into all of them properly and then draw an educated choice. And even then you may get it wrong.



> 2000 years after the apparant "death" of your christ all that has transpired are countless wars, crusades and inquisitons



You really think that's ALL that has transpired and all Jesus achieved? Or do you only want to know about the negative things?


----------



## Jackal

You miss the point.

The point is that you refuse to accept that another religion may be the "true" religion. You refuse to accept that Gay people can feel love. You dismiss religious/ spiritual movements tens of thousands of years old as the fallacy of men- in favour of a church invented for political/empire building purposes.

You justify this by saying: 





> But point taken. With so many false beliefs throughout time, it does seem typical of man to make idols and beliefs which vary greatly and it does make the whole thing hard to believe.This is why my personal faith is based not just on the theory, but, like many other Christians, very real religious experiences.



A Wery Weal Weligious Experience eh? Direct line to the big fellow in yer head is there? Telling you how to handle each situation? Do all christians get this when they are reborn? Or is it something you have to collect tokens and send off for?

As for the texts. At best each tale is metaphorical. The old testament is largely ripped off the Koran. The new one was written by some random guy's quite a few years after the time of the alleged christ. Given the culture in that part of the world they were also stoned at the time.

P.S: Do you believe the world is under than 10'000 years old by any chance?


----------



## MrM

> When one man, Jesus, manages to make 2/3 of the world religious 2,000 years later. It's only logical to consider the thought of something more going on; that he had supernatural help.



Christianity is the Borg.


----------



## B9

> I can testify this happens



We may as well hear it then saar!


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

Slightly off topic but can anyone answer the following questions.

Why did God make Pluto, Uranus etc? What is the theological reason for the sulphurous mass that is Venus?

Why did he choose Earth as the one for human life?

What was he doing BEFORE he did all this? (I'm particularly interested in this one).

I'm serious (sort of). I demand answers.


----------



## Acid4Blood

inonzi_prowler said:
			
		

> sounds quite unlike my sex on LSD/2C-B experiences.
> 
> we fucked dirty, filthy for hours, no 'love injection' that's for sure. but then, you're probably a hippy.



Maybe you had no love to inject into your partner! Or maybe your way of showing your love for your partner during sex is by giving them the best penetration & orgasm possible. Fucking to cum was the furthest thing away from my experience! 
Me & my girlfriend fuck dirty all the time. For me, having sex on LSD was such a spiritual & empathetic experience that it was impossible to maintain the same priorities & desires that I would have during regular "fucking". And why would i want to?! What we experienced gave us more joy & pleasure than we've ever had fucking dirty!
I don't think experiencing these feelings makes me a hippy! I suppose it depends on how much you love your partner and on the way you both show your love for eachother..... along with the way LSD affects each of your brains individually ofcourse!! 
As long as you both enjoyed it inonzi prowler, thats all that matters  Its good to hear other people's experiences. Most fickle drug in the world!


----------



## MrM

StoneHappyMonday said:
			
		

> I'm serious (sort of). I demand answers.



Why do you think? Seriously, see if you can come up with a good hypothesis. 

Now that you've done that, see if you can think of some way of testing your hypothesis. 

Done the test? Collect your data and see if it supports your hypothesis.

O, wait, hang on a sec. That's science. Woops!


----------



## saar_420

jude101 said:
			
		

> The point is that you refuse to accept that another religion may be the "true" religion.



That, sir, I certainly do.



> The old testament is largely ripped off the Koran. The new one was written by some random guy's quite a few years after the time of the alleged christ. Given the culture in that part of the world they were also stoned at the time.



Right...

Perhaps it would be better for all if the discussion discontinued at this point.




> P.S: Do you believe the world is under than 10'000 years old by any chance?


Probably not. Due to the fact the bible generally speaks in parables, I think one would be quite silly to consider Genesis as a scientific journal.



> We may as well hear it then saar!



Because I used to be the most sinful person on this board (Except for Dr Suess, of course. That mohican was just WRONG.) and now I'm reformed and occasionally say things like "Trusting no-one is as big of mistake as trusting everyone..." or "Everything has beauty in it".



> Why did God make Pluto, Uranus etc? What is the theological reason for the sulphurous mass that is Venus?



To quote from some scientist off Channel 4, "There is nothing in the Universe just there to amuse physicists - everything seems relevent in the creation of life."



> Why did he choose Earth as the one for human life?



Would you believe in God if your planet was called "Uranus"?


----------



## Jackal

> Perhaps it would be better for all if the discussion discontinued at this point.



I guess there's no point in preaching to the _converted_, is there?


----------



## B9

> Would you believe in God if your planet was called "Uranus"?




  Now that was FUNNY!


----------



## fastandbulbous

> Perhaps it would be better for all if the discussion discontinued at this point.




The 'agree to disagree' statement generally comes from a person who's talked themselves into a philosophical/intellectual corner and can only see it getting worse - most born agains I've met seem to have the desire to go on & on (& on & on & on...) about Jesus & salvation etc regardless


----------



## MrM

fastandbulbous said:
			
		

> The 'agree to disagree' statement generally comes from a person who's talked themselves into a philosophical/intellectual corner and can only see it getting worse - most born agains I've met seem to have the desire to go on & on (& on & on & on...) about Jesus & salvation etc regardless



Yeah, but at least he called you ungodly!


----------



## fastandbulbous

^ That's not even disagreeing with much passion!


----------



## saar_420

MrM said:
			
		

> Yeah, but at least he called you ungodly!



That's a term for someone who doesn't believe in God. Am i not allowed to use proper English now? 

If anyone wants to discuss maturely i would happily go on and on and on. But when someone describes the new testament as been written by a "few random stoners", I can't see anything particually constructive happening from it.


----------



## B9

It was written over a perion of @ 250 years and some of the contents were removed in the 4th century (as I recall) by the *Roman chuch*
 Which leaves us in a quandry as to how authentic it actually is , doesn't it ?


----------



## Jackal

What I _actually_ said:



> As for the texts. At best each tale is metaphorical. The old testament is largely ripped off the Koran. The new one was written by some random guy's quite a few years after the time of the alleged christ. Given the culture in that part of the world they were also stoned at the time.



And yes, the word "perhaps" should have been used between "were" and "also", O God of selective quotation.


http://cannabis.net/articles/jesus-cannabis.html (Did Jesus use cannabis? 'Ancient wines were always fortified, like the "strong wine" of the Old Testament, with herbal additives: opium, datura, belladonna, mandrake and henbane. Common incenses, such as myrrh, ambergris and frankincense are psychotropic; the easy availability and long tradition of cannabis use would have seen it included in the mixtures . . .')


----------



## B9

> The old testament is largely ripped off the Koran.




^Laughable ! The koran was written a thousand years after the old testament ! Much of the old testament ideas actually hark back to the first dualist religion of the persians (it's gone out my bloody head aargh ) Zoroastrianism !
  See they communed with god through the sacred medium of fire! 
  You recollect a tale about a guy getting contacted by god , through the medium of fire in the form of a burning bush ?
    Well this occurred after they were released (according to history) from enslavement by some persian king \darius 3rd I think !
 Anyway that's enough of that for tonight , goodnight sweet dreams !


----------



## felix

saar_420 said:
			
		

> That's a term for someone who *doesn't believe in God*. Am i not allowed to use proper English now?


You missed out the word 'a'.

*A *god. There's loads of them, you know. 

And I don't believe in any of the cunts.  :D


----------



## Jackal

^
Haha! Yeah, was trying to be inflamatory with that. No real information on the topic



> Much of the old testament ideas actually hark back to the first dualist religion of the persians (it's gone out my bloody head aargh ) Zoroastrianism !
> See they communed with god through the sacred medium of fire!



Now that does tie in nicely with the point I was trying to make on pagan festivals (bealtine/may eve, bridgeds day and so on) being hijacked for the purposes of christianity.

A Fountain of knowledge you are Zophen:D


----------



## MrM

saar_420 said:
			
		

> That's a term for someone who doesn't believe in God. Am i not allowed to use proper English now?



Ungodly;

1.	not accepting God or a particular religious doctrine; irreligious; atheistic: an ungodly era.
2.	sinful; wicked; impious; not conforming to religious tenets or canons: an ungodly life.
3.	outrageous; shocking; dreadful; insufferable: an ungodly roar; an ungodly hour to drop in.

'Ungodly' has certain negative connotations. You should call someone who doesn't believe in a god 'Atheist' or 'Agnostic' unless you are trying to be insulting.

However, the point i was making was that such an insult to an atheist is about as effective (and amusing) as being called 'unSpaghettly'

Edit - Maybe that should be anti-Pastafarian?


----------



## fastandbulbous

> Am i not allowed to use proper English now?



Calm down, the Christian guilt is starting to show...





> If anyone wants to discuss maturely i would happily go on and on and on.



You do anyway, in a typical born again manner (ie steering the conversation back to what _you_ want to talk about). If you want a mature discussion go to Thought & Awareness, but if you start with the Jesus crap in EADD don't be surprised if people get pissed off at you



> But when someone describes the new testament as been written by a "few random stoners", I can't see anything particually constructive happening from it.



You might shut the fuck up on the topic of Christianity, how we're all doomed to hell etc. That would be a major result that a lot of people would see as constructive.

If you could talk about something without bringing it back to religion every time then maybe people wouldn't react the way they do. Never noticed that people who quietly observe their religion generally get along with most people and very few people have a problem with them? That's the complete opposite to 'born agains' who ram this crap down your throat every fuckin' chance they get. Anybody who only has a single topic of conversation is generally seen as someone to avoid, but when that topic involves them, makinig endless criticisms of your life that's when people will resort to things purely to annoy you/piss you off (as is evident in this thread).

Great, your saved, we're not; we get it. Now instead of plaging others with this evangelismm crap, try and get a few social skills; no 1 being,'don't bore the tits of people by only having one topic of conversation'


----------



## happyus

Right, back to the sex people!!! less of the god and more about the sweaty, throbbing, pleasuable act of making love/ dirty fucking that occurs after floating up in the diamond sky of lucy


----------



## Church

YES!!! Now take off your clothes.


----------



## happyus

after you...


----------



## Church

I'm naked already!


----------



## Tangerine Dream

I used to argue with christians, quite fun really. I'm pleased I actually got a few to reconsider. Result! Its usually fruitless...

I can't be bothered lately... I side 100% with everything fastandbulbous has wrote


----------



## fastandbulbous

> I can't be bothered lately... I side 100% with everything fastandbulbous has wrote



Everything or just everything in this thread? If you meant the former, then watch out for the people in white coats with a big. person sized, butterfly type net!


----------



## B9

> I side 100% with everything fastandbulbous has wrote




You're on dodgy ground there mind tango !


----------



## saar_420

I appreciate there's an awful to consider. But one of the very first reasons which really made me wonder if Christians were to be taken seriously was that people opposing Christians would come up with such supercilious nonsense. It still happens...



			
				fastandbulbous said:
			
		

> You might shut the fuck up on the topic of Christianity, how we're all doomed to hell etc. That would be a major result that a lot of people would see as constructive.





			
				fastandbulbous said:
			
		

> if you start with the Jesus crap in EADD don't be surprised if people get pissed off at you





			
				fastandbulbous said:
			
		

> If you could talk about something without bringing it back to religion every time





			
				fastandbulbous said:
			
		

> Never noticed that people who quietly observe their religion generally get along with most people and very few people have a problem with them? That's the complete opposite to 'born agains' who ram this crap down your throat every fuckin' chance they get.



I was asked by someone else on the issue - and responded. All I have ever done is respond. If someone asks of my opinion I should be allowed to express my mind. I even suggested to discontinue the debate as I could tell it wouldn't get anywhere. (You rant about that too) You continue to have your rants - prolonging it even further...yet you now insinuate I'm "Ramming crap down peoples throats"!? Your hypocrisy astonishes me.



			
				fastandbulbous said:
			
		

> then maybe people wouldn't react the way they do.



You're the only person who seems to get so angry.



			
				fastandbulbous said:
			
		

> Great, your saved, we're not; we get it. Now instead of plaging others with this evangelismm crap, try and get a few social skills; no 1 being,'don't bore the tits of people by only having one topic of conversation'



You certainly like to exaggerate. As I said before, I was asked, and responded. 

You get better every time - let's see some of the best of fastandbulbouous



			
				fastandbulbous said:
			
		

> Fuck, for a religion that;s supposed to be based on humility and sacrifice for others there aren't half some smug, self satisfied, verging on arrogant followers who look at the 'rest of us' with a very condecending attitude and a patronizing style of communicating...



^ That's undoubtedly your most hypocritical statement. I don't even have to explain why.



			
				fastandbulbous said:
			
		

> ^ That's not even disagreeing with much passion!





			
				fastandbulbous said:
			
		

> The 'agree to disagree' statement generally comes from a person who's talked themselves into a philosophical/intellectual corner and can only see it getting worse - most born agains I've met seem to have the desire to go on & on (& on & on & on...) about Jesus & salvation etc regardless





			
				fastandbulbous said:
			
		

> what, I thought about it then thought,'nah it's not worth it because as far as I can tell from your born again ramblings (a certain strain of religious masochism comes through with the 'insult me, flame me'. comments... psst, secretly wanna be a martyr?!






			
				fastandbulbous said:
			
		

> makinig endless criticisms of your life that's when people will resort to things purely to annoy you/piss you off (as is evident in this thread).



You're obviously extremely biassed, hypocritical, twisting truths around, manipulating facts to serve your own purpose, feel a need to lash out etc...

But interestingly, you're certainly not the first person who does this. I've seen it occur many times in T&A.

It's a discussion about religion, and someone get's extremely angry that someone could suggest they believe in God. Out of pure interest, may I ask why?

Is it:

A) By your own knowledge you deny the idea of God. So, in your arrogance, you believe you are able to act as contemptful as possible to anyone who disagree's with your theory.

B) In a drugs forum, a Christian is undoubtedly an extreme. (I was a strong atheist and used to debate about it when I first started using the site) There is no way I'm looking for support or friends. Are you taking advantage of to make bluelight popularity? 

C) Is it more complex. Is there aspects to the world you hate and cannot consider a loving God creating, therefore you find it frustrating that Christians could believe in such an ideal.

I would love to know the psycholgy of someone who get's so irritated in God/Atheism discussions.


----------



## Jackal

*Essential Reading for Saar . . .*


----------



## fastandbulbous

> It's a discussion about religion, and someone get's extremely angry that someone could suggest they believe in God. Out of pure interest, may I ask why?




It's actually a discussion about sex on LSD if you care to look at the title of this thread, it's just that you decided this was a moot topic as sex with 'dirty' things like drugs belittles it, then wen't on to proclaim your born again-ness and your relationship with God which has fuck all to do with the thread title, just you using it as a platform to evangelise from (since you ask).

I have no problems with people believing in any god if they want (or whatever works for you) as long as it doesn't interfere with other peoples lives. Your desire to preach about the whole fuckin' affair (and getting totally off topic) does not fit the above description




> I would love to know the psycholgy of someone who get's so irritated in God/Atheism discussions



I don't, I get irritated at preachy born agains that don't understand that nobody else is interested 

DO YOU UNDERSTAND THE DIFFERENCE?

You obviously haven't up 'till now

Cue more bollocks about angry athiests - I wish more born agains would celebrate their new-found faith with a vow of silence. Some fuckin' hope...


----------



## Church

This thread fucking sucks. Can't someone at least change the title to "Nothing to do with sex or LSD"?


----------



## B9

^ Lol ha ha yes I agree but I have found it quite entertaining !"


  Saar I will take you on in a debate about religion if you wish to debate it with me !
  You choose the thread title BUT it's gotta be in EADD coz I get depressed in T & A etcetera ! It's full of illuminatii who revel in quoting obscure facts to prove themselves as , who knows what, or why, but you know I speak the truth !


----------



## happyus

so....are back on track with the thread now??  no more talk of god?  only talk of lsd and sex?  YAY!!!!


----------



## B9

^LSD & SEX & god only not a specific interprtation of god!
 If GOD exists then I am happy to go as far as *God Is Love* that's it though anf that fits into the thread ~ non dogmatic non challenging!

Is this acceptable to you happyus & F & B ?


----------



## happyus

that is acceptable,  also acceptable is if you recognise me as your god and worship me by sending me love, alcohol and porno's!


----------



## B9

^ I always send love !

Worshipping you would be a pleasure!


----------



## Church

Happyus is beautiful. :D


----------



## happyus

lmao, i am most definately not beautiful! but thankyou.


----------



## saar_420

fastandbulbous said:
			
		

> It's actually a discussion about sex on LSD if you care to look at the title of this thread, it's just that you decided this was a moot topic as sex with 'dirty' things like drugs belittles it, then wen't on to proclaim your born again-ness and your relationship with God which has fuck all to do with the thread title, just you using it as a platform to evangelise from (since you ask)...



I was talking about sex and LSD, until SHM said
"As a Christian, believing in only one God, your God, that should keep you tied in knots for a while."

The point I was trying to make about sex and LSD (Er... sorry about an additional 5 pages of irrelevent discussion?!) is that tradition and values of family life are being replaced by self-gratification, as people don't seem to know better. People take drugs and have sex - there brains get damaged and they have children to random people (Not at all to suggest all people are this extreme). It seems a disappointing and depressing attitude.

Taking lot's drugs of drugs and having sex does seem extremely appealing. But would you really thank yourself if you had good health and a loving family, rather than children who don't seem so special to people you don't like and mental/physical health issues?



			
				zophen said:
			
		

> Saar I will take you on in a debate about religion if you wish to debate it with me !
> You choose the thread title BUT it's gotta be in EADD coz I get depressed in T & A etcetera ! It's full of illuminatii who revel in quoting obscure facts to prove themselves as , who knows what, or why, but you know I speak the truth !



I could dig that. You seem more interested in educating yourself than taking sides (Which is very hard to find on forums these days). You will have to make the thread, else I will be accused of forcing unwanted opinions down peoples throats. The title should be "Grill a Christian".

I'm not directly trying to convert anyone. But it is good to let people know that it's not at all about believing in intangable ethereal concepts, restricting your life to religious restraints or denying dinosaurs ever existed.

It's about understanding the spiritual truths to life, which we pick up through our own personal experience, and identifying them with Christian teaching. As an example of this, again to quote from Happyus



			
				happyus said:
			
		

> sex is not just a way to pleasure but a way for our souls to combine and settle with one another.





			
				happyus said:
			
		

> i went from knowing that i loved my partner to truly knowing that i did and could see deep into him and realised that he was in love with me too.


Although obviously not a Christian, she has realised the concept of souls, true love and that sex should be an expression of love. All Christian values.

Okay i'm getting very side-tracked again...



> lmao, i am most definately not beautiful! but thankyou



Being a beautiful person isn't about the shape of your face but the shape of your heart.

oops sorry, I'm getting side-tracked again. Sex...drugs...sex....drugs.....


----------



## Church

happyus said:
			
		

> lmao, i am most definately not beautiful! but thankyou.



Well not with that attitude!!


----------



## B9

> You will have to make the thread, else I will be accused of forcing unwanted opinions down peoples throats. The title should be "Grill a Christian".



Sorry but I shall not make the thread at all.
 I have my own concepts with which I am satisfied, I see no need to try to *prove* that either you/me/anyone is *right* about xyz.

 Personally I see many flaws in christianity !

Also in people including me.



> How do you define a beautiful person.




Good question ~ someone who doesn't judge , someone who you are wholly comfortable with ~ a person who gives love I guess!

How do _you_ define this ?


----------



## fastandbulbous

> The point I was trying to make about sex and LSD (Er... sorry about an additional 5 pages of irrelevent discussion?!) is that tradition and values of family life are being replaced by self-gratification, as people don't seem to know better. People take drugs and have sex - there brains get damaged and they have children to random people (Not at all to suggest all people are this extreme). It seems a disappointing and depressing attitude.



There are lots of people who indulge in this sort of behaviour/lifestyle that never touch LSD or other psychedelics, so you can't blame LSD for that happening. In fact, the people I know who do use LSD & have kids have a much better attitude regarding their kids than people who've never touched it. That's without going into the realm of people that have been helped by LSD - I had a very negative self image through losing my hand at an early age and thought that people would see me as being horribly disfigured (I was a teenage Quasimodo!); the biggest influence in ridding me of that was LSD (& other psychedelics) as I realized that nobody was any better than anyone else and that how I felt about myself was totally up to me.

Yes LSD does have some negative aspects that colour it's public & moral profile, but then again Christianity & other faiths have got a lot of spilled blood that they're responsible for...



> there brains get damaged



No evidence to support this at all; if there was, the prohibitionists would be bleating on about it endlessly


----------



## MrM

> tradition and values of family life



Did these ever really exist outside of the victorian upper-middle classes for a span of about 50 years?

I have my doubts.


----------



## happyus

sarr, you're missing the point of what i'm saying. i realised all that because i took lsd and had sex with the man i love. if you agree with what i say and what it means to me can you not rationally come to the conclusion that lsd(as with everything in life) may be abused by a few, but by the majority(including me) it is used correctly and can be beneficial, yes some people have developed mental difficulties or breakdowns after ingesting lsd, however some people have faced the same situation after just trying to deal with the world. the human mind is a fragile thing and there are many different causes to it's malfunction. you cannot say that all people that take lsd are wrong, just as i cannot say all religion is wrong because i respect the beliefs of the people around me and am happy with my universe just the way it is, lsd experience and all. 


church-(as flattered as i am)that picture does not really belong in this thread


----------



## Church

i didnt mean to upset you, it's gone. i was just trying to bring the conversation back around.


----------



## happyus

i'm not upset with you, don't be silly.....was trying to be serious(but also grinning like a maniac because someone said something nice about me!)


----------



## Church

(message is too short)

:D


----------

